# touch up nail holes in white beaded masonite



## woodyacd (Jul 31, 2016)

m1911 said:


> The first post sounded HO to me.
> I didn't do any name calling, yet I was called a punk, jerk, and ******* for stating the obvious that if someone has been at this for 25 years, he should know a thing or two about nailing up a piece of wood. BTW, I've met plenty of guys that say they've been a contractor for 30 years, but their work was horrendous. Just because someone has been at something for a long time, doesn't guarantee that he knows what he is doing, nor does good work.
> I'm done here.


 yeah your a punk , jerk etc.

you called me a homeowner hack.

just wanted advice.

most of you guys gave me advice, even scolded me
I`ll take that 
I should have known better.
I just don`t use that crap but once every few years
I do mess up.
I still disagree about using a wax crayon .it goes on kind of flat , and these panels are high gloss.
I ended up goinf there , filling the holes, lightly sanding the panels

, and putting a good high gloss paint on it all( maybe 2 sheets)
looked good .( not great, but client was happy)

sorry this all got out of hand guys .

1911..
maybe your a good guy 
. but first impressions..you know?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

woodyacd said:


> yeah your a punk , jerk etc.
> 
> you called me a homeowner hack.
> 
> ...



In my defense, I didn't exactly call you a hack. I questioned the possibility that it was a HO hack posting. Once you have been here long enough, you'll find there's at least one HO posting some rudimtentary question on here, at least a few times a week. So you see what I'm getting at? I'm too old and tired to give a chit what anyone thinks of me, or calls me an *******. I say it the way I see it...


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

m1911 said:


> So you've been doing this for 25 years, yet you don't know that a prefinished hard material shot with a nail gun is gonna pucker and look like crap when spot filled.
> If you had experience, 23ga pins and construction adhesive would have enteted your mind...


ENTERED your mind.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> ENTERED your mind.


No, I'm quite certain it's "enteted."


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

JT Wood said:


> ENTERED your mind.





m1911 said:


> No, I'm quite certain it's "enteted."


It's "mined"?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

All shenanigans aside... Which crayon would you guys recommend? 
I've got a choice between the Alexandria or Fast Cap locally.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

There are several good product lines out there. Mohawk was an early one to develop complete color range kits for everything from wood to laminates. Crayons, markers, burn-in sticks - everything.

http://www.mohawkproducts.com/


Now maybe this will save somebody's butt: When you go to an Oreilly's or Auto Zone, they all have a Dupli Color Touch-up rack. The GM Ultra white in the little bottle with the touch-up brush, is primo for touching up white lacquer and other hi-gloss finishes. You can apply, hit with a heat gun, scrape off excess build with fresh razor blade - you get the picture.

And you got an almost endless range of colors that can be blended for laminates.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> There are several good product lines out there. Mohawk was an early one to develop complete color range kits for everything from wood to laminates. Crayons, markers, burn-in sticks - everything.
> 
> http://www.mohawkproducts.com/
> 
> ...





There's a similar bathtub touch up paint at HD that's bright white...


----------

